# It was 80 degrees today...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

...surprised I didn't hear Lovin Life firing up his Jiffy Pro4 auger in protest!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a jiffy, it got scared by an ice gator


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They both weigh the same. Freakin tanks. Strike master all the way!!! Only 4 more months boys!!!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What's up guys ! Was just telling Minnowhead is getting closer over a cold REDDS at the firepit last night ! Marks Bait and Tackle i'm looking for a new 6" nils hand auger. Used one last year on Wingfoot and it was SWEET !!!!! Anything over 8" and the Pro 4 BEAST comes out !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin, we use Nils....its RIDICULOUS....they are by far WAY better than any other hand auger ever made....beautiful design and cuts through the ice so easy...

Can't wait for this years ice....hopefully it comes soon and stays long! I will enjoy some soft water fishing and football season in the mean time....this nice cool summer though has been awesome! No complaints!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

My Dad got a 2 man clam and a 6" nils from a guy almost 2 years ago for $125 and yesterday I finally got him to sell me the auger, bring on the ICE.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck down here in SW Ohio, all I crave is barely enough ice to actually hold my 220 lbs of blubber so I can get ON the ice.. Last year was pathetic down here, we had 5 days and 4 of them were rather scary....

Salmonid


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Its closer than we think. I heard a cicada July 16th which of course means first frost Sept 16th. Also saw my first praying mantis today which usually means fall is just around the corner. Ok maybe not but at least we can hope.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heard cicadas today at mosquito. Also seen a few of their nests while driving on causeway. Hopefully get a good early freeze and it stays all winter unlike last year. I counted my outings and it was only 6. Which is depressing coming from Minnesota. It was almost everyday. Had a lake within 1 mile of my house the was a crappie factory at night and had no problems ever getting on fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Having the wierd weather last year forced us to do 2 things. It forced me to fish differently (Thanks Wingfoot Crew) and now im hooked on moving till i find a productive spot instead of sitting and waiting. Second, my partner (Minnowhead) and I went North (Michigan) and found out the Michigan Football team is the only thing that sucks in Michigan, because the fishing was great for us camera guys ! Every year I learn, spend money, learn some more, spend some more, it goes on and on !!! But i'm in it for life baby !!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin did you guys hit up st clair last year??? We plan on doing our ice trip there this year....maybe try one or two other lakes throughout the year....but the Clear water up there makes it an awesome trip for Cameras.....Im extremely happy I picked up that new Marcum 825sd its an amazing camera! I seriously wouldnt want any other camera underneath me than that one! The 8" screen is ridiculous LoL


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Scum Frog check out the Vexilar Double Vision set up. Best of both worlds. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

LoL I did with the Marcum....im just not a big fan of flashers.....next year I may sell this setup for buy the dual.....or just use this one and buy the unit to add the flasher....we dont usually fish deep water....mainly 8' or less so you can usually see a lot of the water column with how far away you can set the camera.....ice cannot come soon enough I cant wait to set up in some weedddsss!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin, are you and minnowhead going to fish the tourney this year?? Will the I- team represent a little O-H-I-O


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Can we bring the entire I-Team?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I get a hell ya!!!!! Maybe I won't sell marcum camera after all.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

We've been practicing all summer.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Twinning!!!! Duh


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

God I need to fish with you guys more often......hope the wife doesnt see this post...LOL jk.... good looking....carp


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I-Team knows how to drill a hole!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Drill a hole yes! but set up a shappelll in 40 mph winds not so much how many of those girls are we going fit in that Taj Mahal this year? I hope the trout are biting wingfoot this year


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Now you know why we stay in one spot so long F2W !!!!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've fit about 6 guys in my x2 at 1 time while doing a little drinking so I bet I can get 10 girls in bikinis in there. I think I've got the taj beat lol. The trout are always biting at wingfoot what are you talking about same as the pike.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

F2W's shanty


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I always wondered how F2W stayed warm Minnowhead. The secret is out. Between them and an occasional game of "shoot the cookie" the guy must never get cold ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

F2W Cheerleaders 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Lovin' and Erie Angler, I checked the I- Team calendar...approx half way there till safe ice


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Like anyone actually looks at the dates when you have pics like thoses in there lol. It sure would be nice to have them out there with us but I think Sean's packaged tuna would keep them away. Or maybe they would just stay away from him and flee to our houses. Plus Sean likes to take dumps in his.... 


This waiting game sucks we need Ice and NOW!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

F2W's calendar girls said they need at least 2 feet of ice before they feel safe.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's a keeper there. That's going to be the first thing you see on his wall mounted above the fire place.. She's not gunna run from his shack from the tuna smell she will come runnin over.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

2 feet of ice to be safe? even that isnt safe. well it dont look like there ice fishing any lakes in ohio. never have i seen more then a foot on ohio waters.:S


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot 2 feet of ice in Minnesota is a bad year. Last march when I went to lake of the woods we had the extensions on our power augers drilling through 40+ inches of ice. Hoping just hoping this year we get some good ice here and it stay not come and go as it pleases like last year.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are just plain wrong!! You know you will fish better if your warm, comfortable and fed well. I was hoping Erie wouldn't let the cat out the bag on my secret tuna bait!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnow where did you get those pics??? Too funny


----------

